# Is This A Yellow Or Red Ackie?



## Briggaz (May 18, 2014)

Hey guys new to this forum, title says it all just wondering if my 3-4 month year old ackie i bought a month ago from a reptile shop is a yellow or red? could someone who knows for sure please answer this.








thanks


----------



## ginji (May 18, 2014)

You might try taking a photo under natural light, or you know, something that won't make everything under it red...


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 18, 2014)

I don't think anyone can tell you with those pics as ginji said you need to take a pic of him in natural sunlight. At the moment it looks like something from the red light district in Holland.


----------



## Briggaz (May 18, 2014)

haha yeah sorry i didn't even click to that, stupid mistake will take photos tomorrow under natural light.


----------



## phatty (May 19, 2014)

RED for sure


----------



## Briggaz (May 19, 2014)

okay so these photos should actually be acceptable haha.

View attachment 309817

View attachment 309818

View attachment 309819

View attachment 309820

View attachment 309821

View attachment 309822


i took plenty just to make sure


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 19, 2014)

Briggaz said:


> okay so these photos should actually be acceptable haha.
> 
> View attachment 309817
> 
> ...



Attachments arnt working


----------



## Briggaz (May 19, 2014)

wow.. well hopefully this works.













just not sure as it seems to show some red and yellow colours.

- - - Updated - - -

heres a couple more


----------



## Native_EWD (May 19, 2014)

To be honest, Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think you will know until he / she gets bigger, My yellow accie of similar size looks exactly the same (red/orange and all) excluding the significant yellow colour change in the tail

The pet shop had no idea? Surely the breeder would have told them? Typical for petshops though


----------



## Briggaz (May 19, 2014)

Native_EWD said:


> To be honest, Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think you will know until he / she gets bigger, My yellow accie of similar size looks exactly the same (red/orange and all) excluding the significant yellow colour change in the tail
> 
> The pet shop had no idea? Surely the breeder would have told them? Typical for petshops though



The tail is indicating to me that it may indeed be yellow but as you mentioned its alot harder to tell at such a young age. i asked a guy at the shop and he just said "yours is most likely a red" but i dont think he knew much about the hatchies they were selling at all, probably should ask someone who actually knows at the shop, i just thought maybe an expert on ackies could answer this easily.


----------



## geckodan (May 19, 2014)

The red ackie /yellow ackie subspecies (acanthurus vs brachyurus) difference was sunk in 2006 with Fitch's DNA work. Since then, any variation in colour is just that, variation across a natural range of options. You can selectively breed to a preferred colour but they are all genetically the same thing now.


----------

